# Tonight: Pizza on the BGE



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The boxes got a little charred...but the pizza turned out good...took 15 minutes!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahaha, I was wondering why you would cook pizza on it when ordering would be cheaper and easier..


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *wld1985 (3/27/2010)*ahaha, I was wondering why you would cook pizza on it when ordering would be cheaper and easier..


Ive cooked pizza on it a few times and its actualy very good and easy to do. Plus we live near Jason and you cant get delivery out here in the sticks.


----------

